# Microsoft to Wait For Consumer Demand Before Pushing 3D



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Microsoft to Wait For Consumer Demand Before Pushing 3D*

*Microsoft not trying to sell 3D TVs, so it has "the benefit of waiting until the market responds."*
By Chris Pereira, 06/23/2010










Unlike Sony, 3D was most assuredly not all the rage during Microsoft's E3 press conference last week. Sony showed a number of games in 3D and it was a major part of its conference along with Move. Asked why Microsoft chose not to feature 3D, director of Xbox product management Aaron Greenberg told VG247 that Microsoft is unsure that the consumer demand for 3D is actually there right now. *"The question is whether or not the consumer demand is there," he said. "That's the unanswered question." 
* 
Sony does has a vested interest in pushing 3D, as it also produces 3D television sets. As such, Greenberg said, "We're not a consumer electronics company that's trying to sell 3D TVs, so we have the benefit of waiting until the market responds. *We're going to take probably more of a pull than a push approach." *
While Microsoft might be unsure if the masses necessarily want 3D, Greenberg reinforced the fact that the 360 is a *"fully 3D-capable console today."* He added, *"We support 3D games that are in the market today. If you look at things like Avatar and the new Batman game, and some of the titles that were announced in 3D [at E3] like Crysis 2, they're coming to Xbox 360. There's no confusion that anyone looking for a 3D gaming experience will find those same experiences on the Xbox." *

Even so, with the way that Sony is pushing 3D on the PlayStation 3, that does seem to be the home game console that is looking to become synonymous with 3D, not the 360. Whether that will be a wise strategy or not in the long term is something we won't know for quite some time, but feel free to let us know what your prediction is for the future of 3D gaming in the comments below.

*Source: 1up*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

These companies have to try distinguish themselves somehow, and I for one think its a pretty good idea that Sony has something different to offer, in much the same way I think its good that Move and Kinetic are different from each other. More choice is never a bad thing, and there is no way to know if something works or not till you try it. One thing gamers consistently moan about is not enough new stuff out there, and devs dont try hard enough to come up with new ideas. I think we can safely assume this year is not one of those years, and the next 18 months is going to be interesting, if not a little different.


----------

